# Toro 521 Re-Power Issue



## carchidin06 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi All,

Recently picked up an '87 Toro 521 that was in need of a motor. Picked up a 6.5hp Predator from Harbor Freight and mounted it up.

Since I didn't have the old pulleys that would have been on the old engine I picked up (2) 2 1/2" pulleys from Tractor Supply. 

When I went to put the belts on they were extremely tight and after about a half hour of use I snapped the drive belt (37-9090). I assume because it was way to tight. I also assume the auger belt is too tight because the auger spins whether the handle is engaged or not. 

Should the auger belt have play in it so that it just spins with the pulleys and when the handle is engaged the idler pulley presses against it making the auger spin? 

Also, what size belts would anyone recommend? I believe the drive belt is 29" and the auger belt 29.5". I'm sure it is hard to tell without knowing the size of the original engine pulleys but I am open to anyone's knowledge and opinions. Maybe go up an inch?

Before the belt snapped I was throwing snow a good 15 feet. Pretty impressed with this 28 year old $200 project so far.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Too tight of belts is more of a problem for the auger belt especially since it will remain engaged all the time. The belt should be slightly loose when auger hand lever is not engaged so the belt will not be driven. Likewise when you squeeze the lever the adjuster should snug up the belt which forces the auger and impeller to spin only when you engage the lever and it should stop spinning when you let go of the lever.


----------



## carchidin06 (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you think going up a 1/2" on the belt size would fix that or maybe 1"?

Thanks!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

carchidin06 said:


> Do you think going up a 1/2" on the belt size would fix that or maybe 1"?
> 
> Thanks!


 Make sure that the tensioner is not tightening the belt at all. It should be a bit loose allowing the top engine’s top pulley to slide without gripping the belt. I say try a belt 1/2 inch longer and put in an impeller kit because my Predator 212cc re-powered MTD throws 40 feet.


----------

